# Is squar reader free?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought about doing this for tips for Uber. Is it free? All I could find is paying a 2.75% fee per swipe.

If anybody here uses square reader, could you please give me a quick tutorial? And is it it worth it? Thanks


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

In less time than it took you to post this you could have googled square reader and answered your question on your own.

Squareup.com


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Or I could have hoped that an Uber driver who uses Square reader could give me a personal account of their experience.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Just put it perspective. You collect $100 in tips it cost you $2.75.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I have one. I rarely use it because it's a little inconvenient.

Edit: I didn't finish this post. I meant to say the free one is for cards that can be swiped (magnetic strip on back) and most issuers are getting rid of these. I just decided to get the $49 one that takes Samsung and Apple pay; chip cards too. I also got a Venmo account. It lets people email payments to others for free (at least its free for now). AND they can tip via paypal. I also accept gold jewelry (okay, I'm kidding, but please no more marbles in lieu of a tip).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I thought about doing this for tips for Uber. Is it free? All I could find is paying a 2.75% fee per swipe.


I use Square everyday to process CC transactions everyday. You can use *this link *to get first $1,000 processed commission free.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I use Square everyday to process CC transactions everyday. You can use *this link *to get first $1,000 processed commission free.


I signed up using your link. Thank you!!


----------

